# Tempestade Tropical CLAUDETTE (Atlântico 2009 #3)



## MSantos (16 Ago 2009 às 18:18)

Formou-se a 3ªTempestade da Temporada.
Tantos meses sem actividade e de repente temos 3 sistemas activos...

Este sistema deverá atingir a costa da Florida na categoria de Tempestade Tropical





> 000
> WTNT64 KNHC 161616
> TCUAT4
> TROPICAL STORM CLAUDETTE TROPICAL CYCLONE UPDATE
> ...


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2009 às 18:56)

Sempre o mesmo critério. Ao pé de casa tudo o que mexe é invest. O que seria da _low pressure_ que tivemos no Açores com estes critérios.


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2009 às 23:17)

> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 162032
> TCPAT4
> BULLETIN
> ...



Esperemos que a CLAUDETTE não faça estragos


----------



## Rog (18 Ago 2009 às 08:06)

Tempestade Tropical Claudette ao entrar por terra diminuiu de intensidade, e às 11h (utc) do dia 17 tornou-se depressão tropical. Aqui fica o último aviso público:



> TROPICAL DEPRESSION CLAUDETTE INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER   6A
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042009
> 700 AM CDT MON AUG 17 2009
> 
> ...


----------

